# Brody's New Toy



## herrick51 (Mar 4, 2008)

Goofball Plays Fetch!


----------



## mellowbo (Aug 12, 2007)

ound:ound:ound:ound:ound:
Carole


----------



## RikiDaisyDixie (Apr 15, 2008)

*Looks like Brody is HAVing fun!*

He is a cutie. What did he do next?


----------



## herrick51 (Mar 4, 2008)

He brings it to me to play tug-of-war; then toss and fetch. He will also toss it in the air - I'm hoping he'll catch it with his nose!


----------



## RikiDaisyDixie (Apr 15, 2008)

*keep out the video camera*

If he does, catch him on video...that would be so fun to watch.

Riki has these long toys I got at costco, about 12 inches long. He likes to shake them and toss them. I have to get a video of that too. He has had the same ones for years...and I see they have them back again. Three toys for about $12, one is pink, one yellow, and one brown. It is funny that Daisy doesn't play with toys because I think Riki has always been around.


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

That is so funny. I agree we need some video of this guy in action with his new toy.


----------



## Judy A (Jan 13, 2007)

ound:ound: Cute picture!!!


----------



## Posh's Mom (Dec 20, 2007)

That is too funny.


----------



## boo2352 (Dec 18, 2006)

Adorable -- wherever did you find the toy? Brody looks so cute with it over his nose.


----------



## Eva (Jun 20, 2008)

Lol..that is TO cute! ound:


----------



## herrick51 (Mar 4, 2008)

boo2352 said:


> Adorable -- wherever did you find the toy? Brody looks so cute with it over his nose.


He IS pretty cute, when he's not being a total little brat; harassing me to play when I need to get work done! (great excuse for not working!)

It's a PetStages toy; I got it at Petco. I have several of that brand and he likes the other circle with attached balls too. It's not quite big enough to fit over his nose, but he really likes to shake it since the balls rattle a bit. Mostly, he plays fetch with his toys, rather than playing with them on his own.


----------



## Esperanita (Jul 12, 2008)

Rikidaisy said:


> ...toys I got at costco, about 12 inches long. He likes to shake them and toss them. I have to get a video of that too. He has had the same ones for years...and I see they have them back again. Three toys for about $12, one is pink, one yellow, and one brown.


I know Costcos are sometimes set up very differently, but which area of Costco has the dog toys. I've only see "cheap" dog food, good treats, and dog beds at Costco. I have never seen toys...


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Oh Brody is adorable!! Too funny too. lol

*"Mostly, he plays fetch with his toys, rather than playing with them on his own."*

Ricky does the same thing. He wants to play fetch with his favorite toys a LOT ! We have 5 or 6 tennis balls around, but he only likes ONE. lol


----------

